
Real-World VPS Benchmarks: UpCloud vs. DigitalOcean vs. Linode - valentinvichnal
https://github.com/valentinvichnal/upcloud-vs-digitalocean-vs-linode
======
api
Would like to see Vultr, OVH, and maybe the big ones like AWS, Azure, and
Google in there too.

~~~
valentinvichnal
I will add these servers soon! I already have test results from AWS, Google
and Azure but I was afraid to include it because their basic instance's disks
are slower than DigitalOcean, UpCloud or Linode's.

It doesn't mean they are bad, if you sure your app will only use memory these
can be really good, but disk speed affected and shifted the whole benchmark.

They have instances with faster SSDs but if I use these for the tests the
5-10$ price range won't fit.

